# Common mistakes



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It seems that today, in the age of text messaging we have lost something very near and dear to me...grammar! I cannot help but notice that people can be in such a rush that they forget to notice that they have made some very basic, very simple grammatical errors. I am not talking about typos here, but the abuse and misuse of some everyday words. I don't know about anyone else, but I feel that these errors take away from the intended message by distracting the readers (or maybe it's just me...).

Today, I am posting some very basic errors that I see pop up time and again. And these are things we should be learning in elementary school folks! I don't care if you're not an English major..I'm not. There's really no excuse! This is not to criticize, it is to educate. So please, take a moment, absorb, and enjoy!

Here goes:

*There/Their/They're*

*There*

adverb
1. in or at that place (opposed to HERE): She is _there_ now.
2. at that point in an action, speech, etc.: He stopped _there_ for applause.
3. in that matter, particular, or respect: His anger was justified _there_.
4. into or to that place; thither: We went _there_ last year.
5. (used by way of calling attention to something or someone): _There _they 
go.
6. in or at that place where you are: Well, hi _there_.
pronoun
7. (used to introduce a sentence or clause in which the verb comes before 
its subject or has no complement): _There_ is no hope.
8. that place: He comes from _there_, too.
9. that point.
noun
10. that state or condition: I'll introduce you to her, but you're on your own 
from _there_.
adjective
11. (used for emphasis, esp. after a noun modified by a demonstrative 
adjective): Ask that man _there_.
interjection
12. (used to express satisfaction, relief, encouragement, approval, 
consolation, etc.): _There_! It's done.

*Their*

possessive
1. of or relating to them or themselves esp. as possessors, agents, or 
objects of an action: That is _their_ property.

*They're*

contraction
1. They are*.

*If you cannot replace it with the two words "they are" then "they're" is the wrong way to spell it.

*Your/You're*

*Your*

possessive
1. of or relating to you or yourself or yourselves as possessor/s: That is *your* 
scarf.
2. of or relating to on ore oneself: to _your_ right

*You're*

contraction
1. You are*.

*Same as with "they're", if you cannot replace it with "you are" then "you're" doesn't belong in the sentence.

*Then/Than*

*Then*

adverb
1. at that time: Prices were lower _then_.
2. immediately or soon afterward: The rain stopped and _then_ started again.
3. next in order of time: We ate, and _then_ we started home.
4. at the same time: At first the water seemed blue, _then_ gray.
5. next in order of place: Standing beside Charlie is my uncle, _then_ my 
cousin, _then_ my brother.
6. in addition; besides; also: I love my job, and _then_ it pays so well.
7. in that case; as a consequence; in those circumstances: If you're sick, 
_then_ you should stay in bed.
8. since that is so; as it appears; therefore: You have, _then_, found the 
mistake? You are leaving tonight _then_.
adjective
9. being; being such; existing or being at the time indicated: the _then_ prime 
minister.
noun
10. that time: We have not been back since _then_. Till _then_, farewell.
idioms
11. but then, but on the other hand: I found their conversation very dull, but 
_then_ I have different tastes.
12. then and there, at that precise time and place; at once; on the spot: I 
started to pack my things right _then_ and there. Also, there and _then_.

*Than*

conjunction
1. (used, as after comparative adjectives and adverbs, to introduce the 
second member of an unequal comparison): She's taller _than_ I am.
2. (used after some adverbs and adjectives expressing choice or diversity, 
such as other, otherwise, else, anywhere, or different, to introduce an 
alternative or denote a difference in kind, place, style, identity, etc.): I 
had no choice other _than_ that. You won't find such freedom anywhere else
_than_ in this country.
3. (used to introduce the rejected choice in expressions of preference): I'd 
rather walk _than_ drive there.
4. except; other than: We had no choice _than_ to return home.

***I know, I'm anal! I can't help it. :hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

AMEN!

I can't stand when people use "Every since"...come on people! it's "Ever since"


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was just thinking the same thing earlier today. I was trying to read a few posts and I kept losing track of what the post was about because it gets hard to follow with all the errors. Just like my Dad said, "With computers taking over the classroom, no one will know how to spell." And he's absolutely right. I just hope we can teach our children.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I try very hard to write correctly. I know my spelling sucks. I was never very good at spelling in school I think my dyslexia gets in the way of spelling every word right. 

This is a very helpful thread C. Thank you.


----------



## inkaddiction (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to know when *ur, b4, u, atm* became words
Half the time I have to find a child to decipher what a txt says, they just don't make sense in my head
oh thats another good one, since, sense,


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Carriana said:


> ***I know, I'm anal!


LOL thats the only part i read.....


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

LOL! Lovely Dan...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

In all respect for proper grammar.. I use the abreviations when I txt because you have a limited amount of characters you can enter and if you go over that limit, your text message is cut off, if you're sending a long message to somebody. So, I do abreviate when I'm texting somebody, and sometimes, I do leave the "g" of the end of a word that ends in "ing", but for the most part, having been a secretary for many years, I do my best to spell properly. I was always good at spelling and passed English all through school with A averages. Even my graduation tests, I scored high (not trying to brag, though). My mom was a lawyer's secretary for many years, and insisted that myself and my little brothers spell and write correctly. But, I understand your frustrations!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well, see, abbreviating in a text message I understand. But on a web forum where you have an all but unlimited amount of space there is no need to throw propriety out the window...IMO.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I understand completely.. but I do find myself doing it quite often, but with simple words like because (b/c), and with (w/).. just habit I guess from taking notes in school, trying to keep up with the teacher/instructor. When I'm writing something down for my own personal use.. I always abbreviate b/c nobody else is going to see it. Some people are so far gone in the habit, I guess, and that's why they do it.. I don't really know.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> LOL thats the only part i read.....


Same here....its too early...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hahaha i am terrbile at this. lmao... i am not only a TERRIBLE typer, but i am always mixing my words around. lol, i just blame it on the fact that i am mexican... *WE NO WRITE GOOD. y que?* lmao


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

my spelling is usually outstanding and I read alot. For some reason I never picked up on breaking language down into adverbs and so on. IDK if I was the inspiration for this thread but my sig says it all....I will work on it though!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I hate grammar.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

No one particular person was the inspiration, or even this forum but internet and internet type communication. I get emails at work from people with a masters degree and yet still, they can't be bothered to proof read their emails or spell certain words properly. Just a pet peeve of mine *shrugs*.

If I could just have a magic edit button for the internet I would be a happy camper.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I am horrible at spelling and grammar. I will try to do better. When I text I use abreviations and I might from time to time use abreviations here. It drives my husband crazy. He is always correcting me.... LOL


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I find it best not to throw stones, as everyone makes mistakes. If I have trouble following someone's meaning, I just move on or ask for clarification. I have found that often when people make those kind of mistakes it is not because they are lazy or don't know, very often our education system let them down, or perhaps English is the second or third language they learned. Also remember that just because a common colloquialism is not officially a word right now, our language is ever-evolving, for better or worse, and I look forward to the day that Mr. Webster officially acknowledges the term "prolly", as who wants to type out probably all the time


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> I find it best not to throw stones, as everyone makes mistakes. If I have trouble following someone's meaning, I just move on or ask for clarification. I have found that often when people make those kind of mistakes it is not because they are lazy or don't know, very often our education system let them down, or perhaps English is the second or third language they learned. Also remember that just because a common colloquialism is not officially a word right now, our language is ever-evolving, for better or worse, and I look forward to the day that Mr. Webster officially acknowledges the term "prolly", as who wants to type out probably all the time


Which is why I speciafically said it's not to criticize and provided examples plus their definitions. If those who've been let down by the educational system care to, they can read the entire post and learn something rather than continuing on making the same mistakes.

If I wanted to be a crititical b*tch about it I would have just started a thread griping about how no one can type, read write or spell but I actually provided good info along with something that happens to be a pet peeve of mine. Not throwing stones so much as just pointing out a truth.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I never said you were a critical b*tch, I was trying to say that people shouldn't feel self- conscious about their grammar in a dog forum. I see people on here with 2 jobs, school ect, and their forum should not be a point of stress. I just think everyone should feel free to have a good time, and for the record, your examples are flawed, There, 1-4 all nouns, not adverbs.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> I never said you were a critical b*tch, I was trying to say that people shouldn't feel self- conscious about their grammar in a dog forum. I see people on here with 2 jobs, school ect, and their forum should not be a point of stress. I just think everyone should feel free to have a good time, and for the record, your examples are flawed, There, 1-4 all nouns, not adverbs.


Well then perhaps you should write dictionary.com to let them know that _their_ definitions are flawed. I didn't write those, they came from their site.

The point I was trying to make was that if you don't at least make an attempt to spell and puncuate properly then meaning can become completely lost. I don't expect everyone to be perfect or an expert at the English language but I also think that if one wants to get their point across then at least attempting to properly convey something is a first step. This includes putting a period at the end of a sentence and not running paragraphs together so that someone gets lost in the middle. That is all.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

"Today, I am posting some very basic errors that I see pop up time and again. And these are things we should be learning in elementary school folks! I don't care if you're not an English major..I'm not. There's really no excuse!"

What I'm saying, is yes, very often there is an excuse. Telling people with a visual processing problem that they should have learned this in grammar school only makes them self-conscious. My brother has a severe visual processing problem, and the doctors have suggested he get involved in fantasy sports or forums, something that interests him, and will engage him to try to read more, type, spell, etc. But he won't do it because every time he tries he gets made fun of, "are you drunk dude?" "Seriously you should have learned that in like 2nd grade."


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I see where both of you are coming from. My son is visually and audio dylesix. He has so much trouble with both reading and writting. My whole family has troubles in these area. We are smart but sometimes we see things wrong and then we type it wrong because that is the way the mind said it should go. 

I agree we should try to spell and punctuate correctly but I don't think we need to be critical of everyone because they did not write it perfect.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Mikado. I guess I was just getting defensive because I wasn't trying to point the finger at anyone in particular. If I wanted to sink to that level I would go in and quote everyone and mark up their posts with red font but that would be rude and wrong. 

My husband has difficulty in these areas as well and at first he was put off with my correcting him but the fact is, some people may not know that they are using a word improperly until it is pointed out to them. If I were saying something wrong I think I would like for someone to point it out to me so that I would not continue making the same mistakes. *shrugs*.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yeah i correct my son all the time sometimes he gets upset with me but then other times he is okay with it. I try to do it in a non critical way.....like i listen to everything he has to say then comment on it then say that word is wrong it means......I think you meant to use .......


----------

